# Valley City area camping areas



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi all I am looking to make my first trip to Ashtabula (sp) and wondering if anyone knows of any camping locations. I haven't gone there in the past as I have a 5 yr old and 18 MO so I need some shade and playground/swimming areas and don't know if there are any in the area.

I have now found out that the 5yr old enjoys fishing from shore and wants to fish from Grandpa's boat. So I figured we could give Ash a try and see what it is like. I recall an old coworker going there when I lived in Jamestown so I figure there must be some decent areas to fish at least there were around that time (7-10 years ago). Also if there is any advice on fishing the lake I would appreciate it too.

Thanks
Clint


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Clint,

If you are going to camp at Ashtabula I would stay at the East Crossing camp grounds. They have camp grounds on both sides of the lake by the crossing, but the east side is the family area. They have a swimming area and a play ground. You also will have alot of shade.

They have a bar that serves food, has firewood, and bait.

The fishing is really good on the lake right now. If you are in a boat you can either troll crankbaits or spinners and bouncers along the edges of the old river channel.

The area also has good shore fishing. You can fish on the rocks by the bridge or fish off of the public fishing dock.

The BCWF walleye derby is this weekend so I wouldn't recommend going this weekend.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the derby. That wouldn't be a good time for us to fish it. I grew up in Garrison and the Gov. Cup was a crazy weekend for launching a boat unless you timed it perfect of course.

Do you have any phone numbers to these campgrounds? What can you tell me about them are the sites generally open or trees on each side? I have a popup camper but prefer the camping as if it were a tent where I don't see clearly into the neighbors site.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Clint,

This webpage may be able to help you.

http://www.reserveusa.com/jsp/commonpag ... index.html


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

That works great thanks. I had heard of Eggerts (or something like that) as I found it once doing a search. I never camped there but thought about it. Maybe I will be there for Father's day instead.


----------

